# bausteinstruktur s5 ?



## veritas (25 Dezember 2007)

moinsen erstma...und frohes fest zusammen...

sps is lange her bei mir, bin mich gerade wieder am einarbeiten,
hab aber vorweg ne paar prinzipielle fragen....

wie war das noch mal mit der bausteinstrukturen...

von ob1 immer spa oder spb  in die pb springen ?

der haupteil immer in pb`s.

welche wichtigen programmierregeln, klammern im selben 
netzwerk schliessen etc gabs noch alles...muss wohl
ganz von vorne nochma anfangen....

danke erstma im voraus...

lg

mario


----------



## volker (25 Dezember 2007)

veritas schrieb:


> wie war das noch mal mit der bausteinstrukturen...
> 
> von ob1 immer spa oder spb  in die pb springen ?
> 
> der haupteil immer in pb`s.



grundsätzlich wird ja der ob1 zyklisch bearbeitet.
rufe dort deine weiteren pb/fb auf

wenn du keine probs mit der anzahl der bausteiene hast, empfehle ich ich dir alles als fbs zu proggen.
der vorteil ist, das du in fb's alle verfügbaren befehle nutzen kannst.
einfaches beispiel ist z.b. ein sprung. 

baustein absolut/bedingt anspringen:
imho ist ein bedigter bausteinansprung unter aller kanone (zumindest was grundsätzliche funktionen betrifft. z.b. hand/automatik).
wenn man hier nicht aufpasst, kann es schnell mal dazu führen, dass irgendwas gesetzt bleibt, was nicht sein soll. 
besser ist es (imho)mit freigaben etc zu arbeiten die du den entsprechenden funktionen/verknüpfungen mitgibtst.


----------



## Ralle (25 Dezember 2007)

Weiche Frage, würde ich sagen  . Was mir noch so spontan einfällt.

Wenn einem die PB ausgehen dann SB nehmen bzw. diese gleich als Schrittbausteine. Nur in FB kann man bedingt Marken anspringen, diese Bausteine also für Berechnungen und andere komplexe Sachen. Marken gelten immer in einem Netzwerk, die Sprungweite ist begrenzt (Länge 255 Anweisungen oder so???).


----------



## veritas (25 Dezember 2007)

hi jungs,

danke erstmal.....

wie war das mit der sps und notaus ? wenn 
ne notaus noch über sps abgefragt wird muss
dieses auf VKE "1" abgefragt werden ?
oder MUSS diese immer VPS installiert werden ?

puhhh schon so lange her....

danke im voraus


maio


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2007)

Gib mal in der Suche "Not-Aus" ein, da findest du alles nötige an Infos.


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ralle,
mitten in der Nacht? Wann schläfst Du? Zu Veritas, Du kannst auch statt des OB1 denselben weglassen und nur FB1 verwenden. Die größeren S5 können das wohl (laut Handbuch), obs funktioniert weiß ich aber nicht, ich verwende auch immer nur OB1 als Programmkopf in die entsprechenden Routinen, PBs nehme ich gar nicht.

Mario


----------



## veritas (26 Dezember 2007)

hi mario(namensvetter),

wie meinste das ?
von ob1 spa in fb1 und von da ab in andere fb`s springen ?

lg

mario


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Dezember 2007)

veritas schrieb:


> ...
> wie war das mit der sps und notaus ?
> ...


was haste denn um Gottes Willen vor? Also nach Eisenbahnsteuerung so als Lückenfüller über Weihnachten sieht das ja nicht aus ...

und zum Wiedereinstieg ne S5? was spricht gegen S7?


----------



## veritas (26 Dezember 2007)

ich hab ne neuen arbeitgeber, wo s5 und s7 laufen,
in der mehrzahl sind s5´en   und die anlagenteile die ich 
immo betreue sind s5én also erstma da reinarbeiten.....
parallel hab ich das buch von herrn habermann step7 crashkurs.
irgendwann nächstes jahr bekomme ich ne s7 schulung, 
und da ich nur in der ausbildung s5 hatte, die länger her 
ist wil ich mich erstmal in s5 wieder einarbeiten....und nebenbei
s7...also viel lesen...testen...und und und und

darum wette ich werd ich hier noch so einige dumme fragen stellen :-(


----------



## HDD (26 Dezember 2007)

Hi Veritas,
da du ja einige S5en am laufen hast kannst die ja mal ansehen.
Was da so alles geschrieben wurde kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.
Ich habe ( leider ) schon einige S5 Programme gesehen und die meisten benutzen die Bausteinformen die man halt braucht, also auch in rauhen mengen PBs. Und warum soll man im OB1 einen FB aufrufen von dem dann alle anderen FB?
Der Ob1 sollte dazu genutzt werden das Pro strukturiert aufzubauen.

Was man zusätzlich in einem FB machen kann solltest du dir mal durch lesen ich hab auf dem Rechner auch noch das Handbuch für die S5 115U
das findest du aber auch bei Siemens zum download. Ich kann es Dir aber auch gerne Mailen.

HDD


----------



## veritas (26 Dezember 2007)

was ich meine is.....

nicht wenn ich troubleshooting mache,
sondern wenn ich kleine anlagenteile 
komplett neu programmieren muss,
die vorhandenen programme sind alle
sehr mysteriös aufgebaut,
ich suche eigentlich ne grundstruktur
fürs programmieren...
da hier die meisten schon wesentlich m
mehr erfahrungen haben,interssiert mich
welche struktur sie nehmen...
aber ich wette 10 programmier 10 verschiedene
meinungen 
nur so eine leitformel......
und das mit dem not-aus war nur reines interesse.

mein s5 ausbilder hat auf ne vernümftige
struktur geachtet....habs aber vergessen :-(

würd mich über eure meinungen und vorschläge
bedanken.....

was gibs wichtiges zu beachten und und und und 
eher sone prinzipelle leitsammlung für programmieren,
so ein kompendium.

danke im voraus


----------



## volker (26 Dezember 2007)

das ist auch immer ein bisschen anlagenbezogen.

grundsätzlich gehe ich so vor.
im ob1 werden alle weiteren bausteine (absolut) aufgerufen die für den normalen ablauf von nöten sind
grundsätzlich erhält jedes aggregat seinen eigenen baustein
sollten zu einem aggregat spezielle funktionen nötig sein, gibt es dafür einen extrabaustein der aber in dem für das aggregat zuständigem baustein aufgerufen wird.

bei mir gibt es *niemals* grundlegende bausteine die mit spb aufgerufen werden. z.b.
u m 10.0 //automatik
spb pb1
u m 10.1 //hand
spb pb2
sowas wird mit freigaben für die betriebsarten gemacht.


eine stuktur könnte z.b. so aussehen.

ob1
spa fb1 //hand transport in
spa fb2 //automatik transport in
spa fb3 //ausgänge transport in
spa fb11 //hand bearbeitung
spa fb12 //auto bearbeitung
spa fb13 //ausgänge bearbeitung
spa fb21 //hand transport out
spa fb22 //automatik transport out
spa fb23 //ausgänge transport out
bea

fb3 und fb23 (transport hat z.b. einen fu)
blabla...
...
spa fb100 //ansteuerung fu
...
bea

aber wie gesagt, das muss man auch von der anlage abhängig machen.
ein 'das passt immer' gibt es eigentlich (imho) nicht


----------



## veritas (26 Dezember 2007)

ja danke, so ähnlich hat ich mir das auch gedacht....

erstmal vielen dank, hab mir die manuals von siemens 
erstmal organisiert, die sind mal auch sehrt informativ...


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
schließe mich dem Volker in seiner Meinung ersteinmal an, was ich oben zu OB1 und FB1 sagte steht so im Handbuch, ich lese sowas immer sehr gründlich. Über Sinn oder Unsinn der Möglichkeit völlig ohne OB1 zu arbeiten habe ich nicht nachgedacht. Siemens hat das jedenfalls so mitgegeben, so kann man das erwähnen. Die Flexibilität die FBs bieten ist der Grund keine PBs zu verwenden, einziger Grund ist für mich die Projektgröße, die einen dazu zwingen könnte (Anzahl der maximal möglichen FBs oder halt die verwendete CPU). Ich fahre ja auch nicht ständig im 4. Gang wenn ich einen fünften habe nur weil der 4. mit abgenutzt werden muß.


----------



## HDD (26 Dezember 2007)

Hi,
dein beispiel trifft es genau du hast nicht nur den 5 gang am auto sondern auch die restlichen ohne die fährt die kare nicht!
Und da ich mich oft mit den 100er rumgeärgert habe da kommt man schnell auch an seine Grenzen um bei deinem Beispiel zubleiben der kofferraum ist voll der sprit leer.

He  He
HDD


----------

